# Any Ideas?



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Now, I would consider myself fairly knowledgeable on horse colors. But my mom's mare throws me off, she has NO belly white, NO high socks, but she DOES have a little neck white, little random spots on her butt (up to about 1/2" long) and some random roaning (sorry no pics of that as they didn't come out well).


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

It looks like just normal ticking that many red horses get..


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Even the neck white? That's what throws me off, her mom was a very loud overo and splashed mare. The mare in question has had her neck white since we got her as a 3 year old, so I'm fairly positive that has been there since birth (I'm not sure about the appeared bird catcher spots though as I don't see this mare all the time to notice lol)


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

(her mom may have had more than just that going on but all I can remember of her was overo with blue eyes and roaning on the edges of her white)


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Possibly? I'm not as good with colors as users like Posiedon and Chiilaa..Hopefully they'll pop in and give their say.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Possibly minimally sabino?


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

That was my guess thirteenacres, but I think I've just never seen a sabino that's quite so minimal as she is. I'm hoping I can talk my mother into getting her mare tested  then I'd have definitive answers lol


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Paint patterns can be very minimal. My breeder has a colt who is out of a loud overo and a loud Toni, and she ended up with a bald face chestnut with his qualifying mark being a very tiny spot on his neck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Tobi** dumb autocorrect
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

The very jagged sock is an indicator. The smaller bits on the hind could be scars that healed in white. But the mane and such make me think minimal sabino
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sabino and frame interacting. I can tell she is frame from her face white - so top heavy and trying to spread above her eyes. I would say that is the cause of the neck white.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

After doing tons of research because of questions I had I'd say minimal sabiano fits.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Sabino and frame interacting. I can tell she is frame from her face white - so top heavy and trying to spread above her eyes. I would say that is the cause of the neck white.


Good example of how frame can hide, yes?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Po's Abby is also another good example of how frame can hide...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

As is Spice (KansasSpiceGirl).


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I think you all believe my mare is possible frame. Solid black with a quarter sized neck spot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep we do.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Not sure on the frame, but I would say Sabino is there. Obvious in the edges and the roaning.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I vote frame too. Her blaze is even wider between her eyes than my mare's, who is a frame carrier. I would guess sabino also based on the jagged sock(s), roaniness of the actual spots, and how her blaze is trying to be more symmetrical and avoiding her eyes.


----------

